# 1969 GTO hood latch



## DSW (Jul 28, 2012)

Looking for a hood latch that I can open from inside of the car. I need to replace the latch that’s on the car because the guts are loose. I have a 1969 GTO with the Endura bumper non hideaway lights. Can anyone help me with the correct replacement? Thank you, Dave


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

You can try The Parts Place
Part number # BP1174G

I have not used it, but I noticed it when looking for other parts. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

